# It's the quiet ones you have to watch out for



## 2Lagartijas

Caros colegas:

Estou procurando um equivalente em português desta máxima em inglês. Quer dizer que as pessoas caladas muitas vezes são as mais perigosas.

Tem alguma máxima que expresse essa ideia?

Antecipadamente agradeço


----------



## Joca

No momento, ocorre-me uma que expressa uma ideia parecida, se bem que pelo outro lado, por assim dizer. "Cão que ladra não morde". (Barking dogs never bite.)


----------



## 2Lagartijas

Obrigada pelo seu comentário, Joca. Na verdade, tinha me ocorrido a mesma, mas não cabe muito bem neste contexto... porque tem a ver com outros animais   É uma resposta a uma pergunta numa entrevista. Aqui tem a minha tradução com a dúvida em inglês sublinhada: 

*Um leão contra um tigre: Quem ganharia?*
“Os leões são sociais”, os tigres não são, então enquanto crescem, os leões vão brigar muito porque irão lutar pelos direitos de ser os reis da manada. Do outro lado, um tigre pode passar a vida inteira sem uma briga, então se poderia pensar que dada a experiência do leão em combates, ele seria o vencedor, mas eu aposto pelo tigre porque, como diz a máxima, it's the quiet ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## Vanda

Como no outro fórum: águas paradas(ou quietas) são profundas.


----------



## 2Lagartijas

Desculpe, Vanda, mas ao procurar "quiet ones" de inglês para português, não aparece nenhum resultado.

De qualquer jeito, eu acho que sua sugestão cabe bem aqui. Obrigada 

Se outros membros tiverem mais ideias, gostaria sabê-las também.

Att.
2L


----------



## Vanda

Pode ser literal também: Cuidado com as quietinhas, elas são mais perigosas.


----------



## anaczz

Boi sonso é que arromba cerca
Boi sonso é que derruba a porteira


----------



## Joca

Cuidado com o come-quieto.


----------



## diego-rj

"Quem não te conhece que te compra." Apesar desse ser mais direcionado a uma pessoa, ao invés de ser genérico.


----------



## Carfer

_'Cão que ladra não morde_' - a mesma realidade, vista do ponto oposto.


----------



## Hagafiero

"Os quietinhos são os piores" - ouvi essa expressão numa fala espontânea.


----------



## 2Lagartijas

Nossa, tantas respostas, obrigadão gente!
Abraço,
2L


----------



## 2Lagartijas

Gostei muito, anaczz, acho que fica bem no meu contexto. Obrigada


----------



## 2Lagartijas

Obrigada, Vanda, gostei desta sugestão 
Att
2L


----------



## englishmania

_Os calados são os piores_. Acho que se costuma dizer.


----------



## englishmania

diego-rj said:


> "Quem não te conhece que te compra." Apesar desse ser mais direcionado a uma pessoa, ao invés de ser genérico.



Não é "Quem não te conhece que te compr*e*"? Nós dizemos assim.


----------



## diego-rj

Talvez sim, talvez não. Acho que pode variar. Eu mesmo quando escrevi fiquei na dúvida se era 'e' ou 'a'.


----------



## Carfer

diego-rj said:


> Talvez sim, talvez não. Acho que pode variar. Eu mesmo quando escrevi fiquei na dúvida se era 'e' ou 'a'.



Tem de ser _'compr*e*_'. É conjuntivo, não é?


----------



## englishmania

Concordo. 

Agora reparei que ali em cima me enganei. O que se diz é "Quem não te conhece*r* que te compr*e*".


----------



## Deslandes

"Os mais quietos são os piores." ou "Os mais calados são os piores."


----------



## diego-rj

Carfer said:


> Tem de ser _'compr*e*_'. É conjuntivo, não é?



Acho que não necessariamente. "A pessoa que não te conhece é a pessoa que te compra". Pelo menos foi sempre assim que eu interpretei a frase.


----------



## anaczz

diego-rj said:


> Acho que não necessariamente. "A pessoa que não te conhece é a pessoa que te compra". Pelo menos foi sempre assim que eu interpretei a frase.



Eu também! As duas formas são possíveis.


----------



## englishmania

^ Mas assim não teria de ser_  Quem não te conhecer, compra-te /te compra_, _Quem não te conhecer é que te compra  _?

Sei lá. Bem, pelo menos cá em Portugal, só dizemos _Quem não conhecer que te compre._


----------



## Carfer

diego-rj said:


> Acho que não necessariamente. "A pessoa que não te conhece é a pessoa que te compra". Pelo menos foi sempre assim que eu interpretei a frase.



Não creio que essa forma de dizer seja admissível em Portugal. Para ter esse significado, o verbo '_ser_' teria de estar expresso: '_Quem não te conhece *é* que/quem te compra_'. Omitindo esse verbo, ou não entendemos de todo, ou entendemos como a englishmania: '_quem não te conhece/conhecer que te compre_', ou seja, "não serei eu, que te conheço, a comprar-te. Que te compre quem não te conhece".

P.S. Desculpem. Não li o post da englishmania senão depois de ter colocado o meu (é o resultado de deixar as respostas em suspenso enquanto se faz outra coisa), mas tem ao menos a utilidade de reforçar o que já estava dito.


----------

